# Anise blend help!



## juicybath (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello and hey to anybody who remembers me here! I haven't made soap for a few years. Life got kind of crazy, but I dragged out my supplies a few days ago so I could make some soap for holiday gifting. 

My brother loved a soap I made once using Star Anise E/O. Personally, I thought using it straight was a bit intense, so I'd like to make it with a blend. Anybody have a favourite blend I could try? I was thinking about Orange 10X E/O. If I try that. what do you think should be the proportions? 1:1? 1:2? Something else? 

Thank you so much for your thoughts on this. 

I missed making soap- it's such fun


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 1, 2016)

No idea on the blend. I do use anise in a soap at a low rate though. Just too much for me if I go the full rate so I cut down to half.
Still smells like licorice but it's not overwhelming.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 1, 2016)

I like Lavender with a small percentage of Anise and Clove with Anise


----------



## kumudini (Dec 1, 2016)

lavender, orange, clove and cinnamon and also pine and rosewood are all suggested blends with anise but we like mint and anise combo in our home.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 2, 2016)

Anise is lovely on its own when used lightly (<3%).  It's obnoxious when heavy, I think.

I've tried several blends but never really nailed it. It has come out dark and muddled, even with a light hand on the anise.  But it is all in the ratios -- maybe folks will share? 

I generally don't like foodie scents, but pure, light, anise is an exception for me.  It's a natural at the kitchen sink, but I even like it in the shower.  I imagine it helps to like black licorice, which I do.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Dec 2, 2016)

just wanted to welcome you back after such a long absence , and i came up with the same list of blends as the replys you already receive { lavender , pine , clove , orange , cinnamon , rosewood }


----------



## juicybath (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you everyone, and thanks for the welcome back Lion of Judah! I went with a 1:1 Anise and 10X orange e/o. We'll see how it cures out. I can definitely smell mostly anise, but that is good because it's for my brother and he loves it.


----------



## Nevada (Dec 2, 2016)

Sweet Basil and Anise. Both are inexpensive.


----------



## Dr.J (Dec 2, 2016)

Like kumudini, I like a "licorice mint" blend: equal parts star anise and a rectified peppermint EO.  Sometimes I add a small amount of eucalyptus too.  Depending on my EO inventory, I'll sometimes replace some or all of the anise with similarly smelling fennel.


----------

